
 Some Thoughts on Facebook Groups - Anon84
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2010/10/08/SomeThoughtsOnFacebookGroups.aspx
======
jdp23
Great points from Dare Obasanjo, noting how Facebook groups may not respond
particularly well to a weakness Google's been trying to exploit. His
conclusion:

"Facebook Groups cranks the awkwardness of dealing with this up to 11. Let’s
say I create a group for “People who work on social at Microsoft who regularly
have lunch” and after a few months to years some of these people leave the
company, get promoted or switch roles. As the owner of the group what do I do?
Do I kick them out? Do I keep blathering on in private discussions that I know
are no longer relevant for half of the recipients and in some cases actually
violates work ethics since some of these people have left the company? What
happens when I stop working on social at Microsoft?

Facebook Groups may solve some problems users have with Facebook but I suspect
it is not the silver bullet that addresses the problem of people having friend
groups that they’d like to keep separate on Facebook especially since it
introduces a new set of problems for users. Time will tell if I’m right or
wrong on this suspicion."

